# قصه حياة الاسطورة بروسلى



## اني بل (23 مارس 2010)

*مولد بروس لي*
*27 نوفمبر 1940م - سان فرانسيسكو - في سنة التنين بين 6:00 صباحًا و 8:00 صباحًا ( ساعة التنين ) في مستشفى شارع جاكسون في سانفرانسيسكو الحي الصيني .*​ 
*




*​ 


*ولد مريضاً ومات «ضحية» قبضته الفولاذية*
*بروس لي.. أسطورة «العنف الجميل»!!*
*الإعاقة كادت تدمر حياته لكنها لم تقهر عزيمته*
*لم تستوعبه ثقافة «هوليود» فعاد إلى هونج كونج لصناعة أنجح الأفلام *​ 

*



*​ 


*إسم الشهرة : بروس لي*
*الإسم الصيني : لي إكسيو لونغ*
*الإسم الحقيقي : جن فن*
*اللقب : ساي فونغ *
*تاريخ الميلاد : 27 نوفمبر 1940م *
*تاريخ الوفاة : 20 يوليو 1973م*
*البرج : القوس*
*البرج الصيني : التنين*
*مكان الميلاد : سان فرانسيسكو في ولاية كاليفورنيا الأميريكية*
*إسم والده : هوي تشن لي ( مغني الإوبرا الصينية ) مقيم باميريكا*
*إسم والدته : غريس لي *
*إسم زوجته : ليندا لي*
*إسم الإبن : براندون لي ( ممثل ) توفي *
*إسم البنت : شانون لي*​ 

*



*​ 

*لا تزال صورة بطل الكونغ فو ماثلة في أذهان الذين طالما امتعوا نظراتهم بمشاهدة أفلامه، ذلك هو بروس لي قصير القامة، سميك الجلد، صاحب القوة الفولاذية والنظرات الحادة والإصبع المدبب مصدر زهوه وافتخاره. *
*سافر بروس لي إلى الولايات المتحدة عام 1959م وهو في الثامنة عشرة من عمره، في الوقت الذي كان الأمريكيون ينظرون فيه إلى الصيني على انه الخادم الخنوع في المنزل أو عامل السكك الحديدية البائس، واطلق على نفسه هناك أسماء عديدة منها «جون واين»، «جيمس دين»، «شارلز أطلس». *​ 

*



*​ 
*قلب الأم *
*لم يولد بروس لي في الصين بل ولد مريضا في مستشفى في سان فرانسيسكو الأمريكية أثناء قيام والده الذي كان يعمل مغنيا في اوبرا هونج كونج بجولة عمل هناك. *
*جاء بروس لي إلى الدنيا حاملا معه إعاقة، كان من الممكن أن تدمر حياته، لولا ما كان يتمتع به من عزيمة قوية على أن يصنع لنفسه كيانا». *
*وأضافت له أمه نقطة ضعف أخرى عندما اختارت له اسما نسائيا «لى جيون قان» لدرء الحسد عنه، وإمعانا في الخداع قامت أيضا بثقب إحدى اذنيه. *
*ترك كل ذلك اثره على بروس لي حيث كرس حياته من أجل تحويل جسمه الضئيل إلى سلاح قوى كبير، معتبرا نفسه مخلصا ليس للصينيين فقط بل لكل جماهير الشباب والمراهقين الذين كانوا يتدفقون على دور السينما للاستمتاع بأفلامه التي تميز فيها بتوجيه الضربات المحددة بدقة، والقفزات العالية، التي تستولي على قلوب المتفرجين.*​ 

*



*​ 

*تمرينات رياضية *
*كان بروس لي من الذين يعتقدون بأن الجسد الآدمي تكمن في داخله قوة يمكن أن يجتاز بها المحن والشدائد، إذا ما تم الدمج الصحيح بين التمرينات الرياضية، والنظام الغذائي، والتدريب على رفع الأثقال والتأمل. *
*اعتقد متمردو «البوكسر» في الصين عام 1900م أن التدريب على الفنون العسكرية ساعدهم على مواجهة الرصاص، ورغم أنه كان هناك اعتقاد سائد بأن الجسد يمكن بناؤه حتى يصبح قويا وقادرا على التحمل إلى الأبد، إلا أن بروس لي الذي لم يشبه أبدا بطل ألعاب القوى «أرنولد شوارزينجر»، رحل في الثانية والثلاثين من عمره تاركا سحابة من الخلافات في الرأي تخيم على الأجواء. *
*لقد مات في منزل صديقته متأثرا بمرض «استسقاء المخ» الذي أثبت التشريح أنه نجم عن رد فعل غريب لوصفة طبية لتخفيف الألم تحمل اسم «ايكواجيسيك». *​ 


*



*​ 
*على الرغم من أن بروس لي كان نجما سينمائيا مشهورا في آسيا، غيران النعي الخاص به في صحيفة «نيويورك تايمز» لم يتجاوز ثماني جمل فقط، ورد إحداها على لسان الناقد السينمائي فينسنت كانبي، بروس لي كان هو الوحيد الذي يستطيع أن يجعل من العنف شيئا جميلاً، بما يتمتع به من زهو وفخار بنفسه يفوق ما تتمتع به الشخصية الكارزمية. *​ 

*



*​ 

*بروس لي الأصلي *
*عندما كان بروس لي يقفز في الهواء مثل الرافعة، ويضرب شخصين في وقت واحد، ويفقدهما الوعي، كانت لديه القدرة على أن يفعل ذلك حقيقة بعيداً عن شاشة السينما، وهو ما لا يستطيع أحد سوى بروس الأصلى القيام به، لقد انشغل بروس لي بالفنون العسكرية والتربية البدنية وليس أكثر من ذلك، بل نادرا ما كان يحضر الدروس بالمدرسة. *
*وعندما بلغ الثامنة عشرة من عمره بعثت به والدته إلى الولايات المتحدة، لذا كان بامكانه أن يحصل على الجنسية المزدوجة، دون أن يزج به في السجن. *​ 

*



*​ 
*عمل بروس لي في البداية في مطعم خاص بأحد أصدقاء العائلة في سياتل مقابل الإقامة الكاملة به، وخطا خطوة أخرى عندما عمل معلما لتلقين «وينج تشيون» وهو أحد الفنون العسكرية التي كان قد تعلمها في هونج كونج . *
*وفي عام 1964م وخلال دورة رياضية في منطقة لونج بيتش في كاليفورنيا طلب منه اينو ساتو الحائز على الحزام الأسود أن يكون تلميذا له. *​ 

*



*​ 


*



*​ 

*معلم وتلاميذ *
*ظهر بروس لى في رواية تليفزيونية أمريكية عامي 1966م و 1967م، بعنوان « كـاتـو » ومن خلال هذه الشهرة المحدودة تمكن بروس لي أن يجتذب إليه الكثير من التلاميذ مثل ستيف ماكوين، وجيمس كوبورن، وكريم عبد الجبار، إلى فن عسكري أسماه «جيت كيون دو» أي « طريقة القبضة الاعتراضية ». *​ 
*أصبح بروس لي في حقبة السبعينات من القرن الماضي، أثناء وجوده في لوس انجلوس، رائدا في كل الأشياء، فقد جمع بين اللياقة البدنية، والجرى، ورفع الأثقال، وأدى تلقيه التدريب على أجهزة النبضات الكهربائية إلى تحفيز عضلاته أثناء النوم، وتناول بروس لي الفيتامينات، والجنسنج، وغذاء ملكات النحل، والمنشطات، وعصير اللحوم.*​ 
*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*البطل *
*سخر بروس لي من عصر الملاكمة التي لم يتم فيها تعليم ( الكونج فو) للغربيين، بل شجب التمرينات التلقائية للفنون العسكرية الأخرى التي تمنع التعبير الذاتي عن العنف. *​ 
*يقول بروس لي في إحدى نصائحه « ابحث عن خبراتك من أجل الوصول إلى الحقيقة.. استوعب كل ما هو مفيد.. أضف إلى نفسك أشياء من اختراعك.. إن الشخص الخلاق أكثر أهمية من أي نمط أو نظام.. « عثر الأطباء على بقايا ماريجوانا في جسد بروس لي عندما مات، وكان بامكانهم توفير كل هذه الأموال التي أنفقوها على عملية التشريح لو أنهم اكتفوا بقراءة هذه الكلمات. *
*على الرغم من استعداد بروس لي لاعتناق الروح الفردية والثقافة الأمريكية، إلا أنه عجز عن جعل هوليود تستوعبه، لذا عاد إلى هونج كونج لصناعة الأفلام التي اختار القيام فيها بدور شاب ضئيل الجسم يحارب من أجل الصينيين ضد قوات الغزو اليابانية، أو يمثل دور الأسرة الصغيرة في مواجهة تجار المخدرات الذين يعيشون في المدن. *​ 

*



*​ 
*لقد أخذ بروس لي على نفسه عهدا بعدم القتال بعد أن راح ضحية قبضته الكثير من الأعداء والقريبين منه على السواء خلال الأعمال الانتقامية بعد أن جعل من نفسه أداة عقاب. *​ 

*



*​ 


*



*​ 
*بروس لي وجيفارا *
*لقد سجلت أفلام بروس لي أرقاما قياسية في آسيا، ولعب دور البطولة في فيلم أمريكي في هوليود بعنوان « دخول التنين » حقق 200 مليون دولار ولكن لم يحالفه الحظ أن يراه حيث مات قبل عرضه على الجمهور. *​ 

*



*​ 

*كان أصدقاء بروس لي ينظرون إليه على أنه ثائر أكثر من كونه ممثلا سينمائيا لذا لم يكن أمراً غريبا من جانبهم أن قاموا بوضع الملصقات التي تحمل صوره إلى جانب صور ثائر أمريكا الجنوبية في حقبة الستينات « ارنستو تشى جيفارا ». *​ 

*



*​ 


*



*​ 

*



*​ 


*



*​ 
*ثار بروس لي إذن ضد القوى العظمى قبل أن يسلم نفسه للسلطات. *
*الأب بروس لي*
*اصبح بروس اب عندما انجبت زوجته ليندا طفلهم ( براندون ) والذي فرح به كثيراً ثم بعدها انجبت له طفلته ( شانون ) ولقد كافح بروس لي كثيرا لتعليمهم فنون القتال وفعلاا اصبح براندون بطلاً وممثلا مشهورا له بصمات ابيه السينمائية وابنت بروس لي شانون اصبحت بطله لفنون القتال وحصلت على الكثير من الجوائز والبطولات . *​ 


*وفاته المأساويه*​ 
*جنازة بروس لي وهو في التابوت والكثير من المشاهير ونجوم الفن حوله*
*توفي بروس لي , وهو يبلغ من العمر : 32 سنة في هونغ كونغ 20 حزيران 1973 . *​ 

*توفي في مستشفى الملكة اليزابيث بعد ان وجد فاقد الوعي في بيته . وقد بلغ من العمر 32 عاما . *​ 
*مصادر في شرطة هونغ كونغ ادلوا بانه لا يوجد سبب معروف لموته , لكن ينتظرون لاجراء عملية التشريح لمحاولة اكتشاف سبب الوفاة . *​ 
*( المصدر : جريدة نيويورك تايمز , تاريخ 20-06-1973 ) *​ 
*اسباب الموت الرسمية *​ 
*بروس لي توفي نتيجة تضخم دماغي ( او انفجار في المخ ) . *​ 
*بروس لي اشتكى من صداع قوي عند زيارته لاحد اصدقائه , وطلب التمدد والراحة قليلا . *​ 
*بروس لي قام باخذ دواء صديقته بيتي والدواء يدعى ابيلجواسيك . *​ 
*صورة لبروس لي مع صديقته الممثلة بيتي تنغ بي والتي اعطته الدواء*
*بروس لي انهار ووقع على الارض سابقا , وبعد الفحص وجدت اثار لمخدرات ماريجوانا , الاطباء ربطوا انه حساس لهذا . *​ 

*بعد عملية التشريح لجثة بروس لي وجدت اثار ماريجوانا في دمه . *​ 
*سبب الموت الرسمي هو ان بروس لي تسمم من الماريجوانا , وقد قدم هذا السبب بعد ان اعلنوا انه قد توفي بسب استعمال خاطئ للماريجوانا . *​ 
*حتى الان هناك العديد من النقاط التي لم تشرح بشكل منطقي من قبل السلطات وعائلة بروس لي *​ 
*.*​ 

*مأساة اخرى حدثت*​ 

*الممثل الصغير لفنون القتال براندون لي ابن الإسطورة بروس لي توفي في ويلمنغتون شمال ولاية كارولاينا الأمريكية بتاريخ 31- مارس 1993 ميلادي بعد ان تمت اصابته بمسدس عيار 9 في البطن اثناء تصوير فلمه الغراب ... فقد كان يبلغ من العمر 28 عاما ووالده توفي وعمره 32 عاما عندما توفي بتاريخ 1993م*​ 


*



 *​ 
*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 
*بروس لي قد يكون رحل .. لكن ماتزال روحه ووصاياه حية !! ولن ننسا هذا الأسطورة الراحل الذي ضحى بحياته وقاتل الجميع من اجل نشر الدفاع عن النفس .*​ 

http://www.westlord.com/brucelee/arb-home.html


----------



## MATTEW (23 مارس 2010)

*شكرا ليكي يا اني بل علي الموضوع المميز انا بحب جدا جدا الممثل بروسلي 

حركاته خطيره:budo::bud::291ep:*


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *شكرا ليكي يا اني بل علي الموضوع المميز انا بحب جدا جدا الممثل بروسلي *
> 
> *حركاته خطيره:budo::bud::291ep:*


 ههههههههههههههههه أهلا" بيك 
اه أنا حطيته لاني رح اتعلم كرتيه زيه ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (23 مارس 2010)

اني بل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه أهلا" بيك
> اه أنا حطيته لاني رح اتعلم كرتيه زيه ههههههههههههههههههه



*هههههه بجد طيب خديني معاكي *


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *هههههه بجد طيب خديني معاكي *



هههههههههههههه وانا كمان ياقمر 
حبيت الكارتيه من هيك موضوع مميز 
وميرسي ليكي لسرد قصته 
انا كنت اسمع عنه ..لكن لااعرف عن حياته شيئا" ولكنك بامانة سردتي سيرة حياته فأبدعتي 
يعطيكي ألف عافية ومنتظرين منك كل شئ مميز يا حلوووووووووة​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 مارس 2010)

طبعا اعرف بروسلى وشهرته الكبيرةوشفت حركات كتيرة ليه

بس اول مرة اعرف قصة حياته وكل المأسى اللى عاشها دى

اظاهر ان المأسأة سمة فى حياة العظماء

شكرا انى بل للموضوع​


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *هههههه بجد طيب خديني معاكي *


 
هههههههههههههههه يلا حضروا حالكم هههههههههههههههههه 
مشكوووور للمرور الحلو​


----------



## MATTEW (24 مارس 2010)

*هههههههه طيب الأتوبيس هيطلع امتي *


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *هههههههه طيب الأتوبيس هيطلع امتي *


 
من دلوقتي جهزت حالك ...يلا بينا ههههههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (24 مارس 2010)

اني بل قال:


> من دلوقتي جهزت حالك ...يلا بينا ههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههه طيب يلا انا جهزت نفسي و لبست اللي علي الحبل و جاهز :crazy_pil*


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2010)

*شكرا

جدا

للمعلومات الجميله

الرب يبارككم
*


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2010)

*شكرا

جدا

للمعلومات الجميله

الرب يبارككم
*


----------



## حبة خردل (24 مارس 2010)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع أني بل*

*معلومات رائعة*

*الارادة دائماً ما تصنع المستحيل*

*شكراً ليكي*​


----------



## besm alslib (24 مارس 2010)

*شكرا عزيزتي على الموضوع *

*انا كمان من محبي بروسلي*

*ومره شفت قصة حياته على التلفزيون وشفت اديش كانت حياته صعبه *

*شكرا الك عزيزتي *

*الرب يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## kalimooo (25 مارس 2010)

*

اني بل

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك*


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا*
> 
> *جدا*
> 
> ...


 
ويباركك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع أني بل*​
> 
> *معلومات رائعة*​
> *الارادة دائماً ما تصنع المستحيل*​
> *شكراً ليكي*​


 

مشكوووووورة لمداخلتك المميزة وربنا يباركك​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *شكرا عزيزتي على الموضوع *​
> 
> *انا كمان من محبي بروسلي*​
> *ومره شفت قصة حياته على التلفزيون وشفت اديش كانت حياته صعبه *​
> ...


 
وشكرااااا" لكي حبيبتي لمرورك وتعليقك الحلووووو


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *اني بل*
> 
> *شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك*


 
ويباركك يا أحلى كليمووو


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووورة اختي لمروارتك المباركة وربنا يباركك


----------

